# Mogadore Reservoir Boating Size Regulations



## ukwildcat19 (Jun 15, 2013)

Is the any boating regulations on boat type, length, or size?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't t think so as long as it has no gas engine or gas tank(of any kind) on it. Have seen maybe up to 18 feet with two elect. Motors on Moggie. I think it would have to have state registration #s and current stickers also.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

When Akron managed it, there was a length limit. I think it was 18 foot but I am not sure. The bigger issue is both ramps are in pretty shallow water for a heavy boat. I did see good size sailboat launch at the one off 43 which is probably the deeper of the two. He had quite a struggle launching and I'm not sure how he ever got it back on the trailer. Another problem is there is no way to get a big boat under the 43 causway especially with the water high like it is now.


----------



## ukwildcat19 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks fellas...I appreciate the information. I cant find much anonymously on the Ohio books or web. I guess I could call the state game warden and find out for sure. But what fun is that? No need to be informant to the man, right?

My idea was a floating barge of sorts. Strip down a 18-22ft pontoon boat to just the floats and deck. Design everything to be able to collapse or lay flat. Keep it simple, but well equipped enough to stay out comfortably all night. I have fished moggy my whole life and allot of that shore fishing at night. In lets says both legal and illegal locations. None provide any kind of comfort or maneuverability. How nice would it be to have the whole lake to yourself on a 22ft flat deck. Fishing with a couple buddies with all the room you could ever think of! You are right leeabu the ramps are most defiantly major obstacles. However i'm thinking that getting under and threw the tunnel under rt 43 might be possible. Perhaps not all the time or when the lake is up like it is now but at least some of the time.

Its been a dream of mine for a long time. I need a boat that is perfect for me & moggy. To me this is something close to just that. Want to make sure I cover my rear as much as possible. Last thing i want is to have my maiden voyage be my first, last, & only lol..........Thanks again for the help. Hope to see ya fishing!!!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I don't think even a stripped down pontoon would fit beneath the 43 bridge...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I have to duck my head even in my kayak at times. Goodluck


----------

